# Archos 504 Firmware



## exectans (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a copy of Archos 504 firmware version 1.4.03 or earlier they could send me? I want to install a new hard drive to replace an old, frozen drive and I have to install an older version of the firmware in order for the unit to 'recognize' the new one.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

They should all still be available on the ftp site: ftp://support.archos.com/


----------



## exectans (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Checked it out, and all that's posted is version 1.5.04 with nothing earlier. As a matter of fact, there's no other firmware versions for the 504 at all. Any other ideas?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate, original is at https://forums.techguy.org/threads/archos-504-replacement-hdd.1177493/. Please do not start duplicate threads for the same issue.

thanks,

v


----------

